# Round:2 Game:3 [email protected]



## TheRoc5

http://www.nba.com/games/20060513/SASDAL/preview.html
San Antonio at Dallas 8:00 pm EDT Western Conference semifinals Tied, 1-1 

DALLAS (Ticker) - The Dallas Mavericks hope a three-day break will not hurt their momentum. 

After snatching home-court advantage from the top-seeded San Antonio Spurs, the fourth-seeded Mavericks look to grab a 2-1 lead in their Western Conference semifinal on Saturday. 

The Mavericks nearly upset the defending NBA champions in Game One on Sunday before falling short, 87-85. But they got the job done in Game Two on Tuesday, routing the Spurs, 113-91. 

Josh Howard had 27 points and nine rebounds and Dirk Nowitzki added 21 and nine for the Mavericks, who replaced swingman Adrian Griffin in the starting lineup with speedy guard Devin Harris. 

The move was a masterstroke as Harris helped contain Tony Parker and accelerated the offense to a new gear the Spurs could not match. Harris scored 20 points on 7-of-12 shooting, most of them after getting inside the defense. 

Another beneficiary was Howard, who clearly had some extra hop in his step. He did all of his damage in the first three quarters, making 7-of-17 shots and 11-of-11 free throws. The Mavericks improved to 19-0 when Howard scores 20 or more points. 

Tim Duncan had 28 points and nine rebounds for San Antonio, which shot 46 percent (30-of-66) and committed 14 turnovers. Parker scored 15 points and Manu Ginobili 13 but were outplayed by Dallas' guards. 

Game Four is here Monday. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Stats at a Glance 




at 
News | Players | Stats | Schedule News | Players | Stats | Schedule 

San Antonio Spurs - Regular Season 
Record: 63 - 19 ( .768) 
Standings: First, Southwest 
At Home: 34 - 7 
On Road: 29 - 12 
Last 10: 7 - 3 
Streak: W 3 
Dallas Mavericks - Regular Season 
Record: 60 - 22 ( .732) 
Standings: Second, Southwest 
At Home: 34 - 7 
On Road: 26 - 15 
Last 10: 6 - 4 
Streak: L 1 


Playoffs 
PPG: 102.4 Opp PPG: 97.8 
FG%: .493 Opp FG%: .442 
RPG: 38.4 Opp RPG: 39.5 
Regular Season 
PPG: 95.6 Opp PPG: 88.8 
FG%: .472 Opp FG%: .433 
RPG: 41.5 Opp RPG: 40.3 
Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 98.2 Opp PPG: 89.2 
FG%: .485 Opp FG%: .438 
RPG: 43.4 Opp RPG: 36.8 
Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 94.8 Opp PPG: 90.1 
FG%: .457 Opp FG%: .451 
RPG: 42.3 Opp RPG: 37.7 
Playoffs 
PPG: 98.5 Opp PPG: 85.8 
FG%: .448 Opp FG%: .445 
RPG: 43.0 Opp RPG: 35.2 
Regular Season 
PPG: 99.1 Opp PPG: 93.1 
FG%: .462 Opp FG%: .443 
RPG: 42.2 Opp RPG: 38.3 
Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 92.6 Opp PPG: 96.8 
FG%: .413 Opp FG%: .474 
RPG: 43.0 Opp RPG: 40.4 
Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 98.5 Opp PPG: 93.5 
FG%: .465 Opp FG%: .458 
RPG: 41.6 Opp RPG: 36.2 

Back to Top 
Playoff Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Duncan, T. 8 21.1 9.6 3.0 
Parker, T. 8 20.9 3.8 4.1 
Ginobili, M. 8 14.8 4.5 3.4 
Barry, B. 8 9.8 2.0 1.9 
Finley, M. 8 9.5 2.9 1.6 
Bowen, B. 8 7.4 2.0 1.4 
Horry, R. 8 5.4 4.3 1.3 
Mohammed, N. 7 5.1 4.4 0.1 
Udrih, B. 6 4.2 0.7 1.3 
Nesterovic, R. 8 3.1 3.8 0.1 
Van Exel, N. 7 2.9 1.0 1.4 
Oberto, F. 5 0.6 0.6 0.2 
Playoff Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Nowitzki, D. 6 27.7 9.0 2.2 
Howard, J. 6 18.2 6.7 1.5 
Terry, J. 6 15.8 3.0 4.3 
Stackhouse, J. 6 15.0 2.2 1.5 
Harris, D. 6 6.7 2.0 1.7 
Dampier, E. 6 4.7 8.0 0.3 
Griffin, A. 6 4.3 3.8 1.8 
Daniels, M. 5 4.2 2.4 2.6 
Diop, D. 6 1.3 5.2 0.0 
Armstrong, D. 3 1.3 0.7 0.0 
Ilunga-Mbenga, D. 4 1.0 1.3 0.0 
Powell, J. 3 0.0 0.0 0.0 


Regular Season Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Parker, T. 80 18.9 3.3 5.8 
Duncan, T. 80 18.6 11.0 3.2 
Ginobili, M. 65 15.1 3.5 3.6 
Finley, M. 77 10.1 3.2 1.5 
Bowen, B. 82 7.5 3.9 1.5 
Mohammed, N. 80 6.2 5.2 0.5 
Barry, B. 74 5.8 2.1 1.7 
Van Exel, N. 65 5.5 1.4 1.9 
Udrih, B. 54 5.1 1.0 1.7 
Horry, R. 63 5.1 3.8 1.3 
Nesterovic, R. 80 4.5 3.9 0.4 
Marks, S. 25 3.2 1.7 0.3 
Oberto, F. 59 1.7 2.1 0.5 
Head Coach: Gregg Popovich 
Regular Season Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Nowitzki, D. 81 26.6 9.0 2.8 
Terry, J. 80 17.1 2.0 3.8 
Howard, J. 59 15.6 6.3 1.9 
Stackhouse, J. 55 13.0 2.8 2.9 
Daniels, M. 62 10.2 3.6 2.8 
Harris, D. 56 9.9 2.2 3.2 
Van Horn, K. 53 8.9 3.6 0.7 
Dampier, E. 82 5.7 7.8 0.6 
Griffin, A. 52 4.6 4.4 1.7 
Powell, J. 37 3.0 2.2 0.2 
Diop, D. 81 2.3 4.6 0.3 
Armstrong, D. 62 2.1 1.3 1.4 
Ilunga-Mbenga, D. 43 1.7 1.3 0.0 
Head Coach: Avery Johnson 


Series Update 
Game, Date Home Vis Series Info. 
1, Sun., May. 07 SAS, 87 DAL, 85 San Antonio 1-0 Box Score Recap 
2, Tue., May. 09 SAS, 91 DAL, 113 Series Tied 1-1 Box Score Recap 
3, Sat., May. 13 DAL SAS Conf. Semifinals 
4, Mon., May. 15 DAL SAS Conf. Semifinals 
5, Wed., May. 17 SAS DAL Conf. Semifinals 
6, Fri., May. 19 DAL SAS if necessary 
7, Mon., May. 22 SAS DAL if necessary 
Full Playoffs Schedule


----------



## TheRoc5

i say 
spurs 105
mavs 93
duncan 35pts 14 reb 4 blocks
i cant say how big this game is......


----------



## Waqas

I say Mavericks will own this. They have the homecourt and all, but also, if they get out to a quick start, Dallas easily wins this.

Dirk also is going to be very efficient tonight, so watch out, Spurs fans .


----------



## StackAttack

I don't know who's going to win. The reason you guys took two games from us in the regular season was because you shut down our biggest scorer. Now that our biggest scorer has decided he's fine with not being the biggest scorer, and we've begun to shut down Duncan's supporting cast, I'm leaning towards Dallas. Not to mention you have absolutely no answer for Harris and Howard on the defensive end.


----------



## TheRoc5

ez...roc is doing another ROcSoLID GuAraNTEE...spurs win b/c of this
http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/051306dnspomavsdate.2540e8c.html

im what 4-4 for rocsolidGuarantees?


----------



## TiMVP2

"We'll see who's glaring at the end."


----------



## hi im new

im getting nervous, once again, i dont have a good feeling about this game...lol im not sure if i can watch this game.


----------



## TheRoc5

hr and 30 till tip off...i cant wait


----------



## CbobbyB

we should win this one..if we dont, then were ****ed.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Just as Roc has his "Roc Solid Guarantee" I now have the "EaZy Win Guarantee" :biggrin: 

And I'm using it now! We will win!


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Just as Roc has his "Roc Solid Guarantee" I now have the "EaZy Win Guarantee" :biggrin:
> 
> And I'm using it now! We will win!


lmao...every new person..wich is like everyone are thinking "wtf" lol


----------



## TheRoc5

i just realized we have the prime time game tonight :clap: boubt time we get respect


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Yes...because new people dont understand what a guarantee is, right?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Yes...because new people dont understand what a guarantee is, right?


huh


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> huh


 :spam:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> :spam:


ez= :spam: :biggrin: 
man this game thread is really gettin started off good...like the game 6 of the kings thread


----------



## CbobbyB

due to this series, im starting to hate the Mavs..and i really dont 
"hate" them..odd


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CbobbyB said:


> due to this series, im starting to hate the Mavs..and i really dont
> "hate" them..odd


What? The mavs are my second favorite team!

Some of the mavs fans here though...


----------



## TheRoc5

i no what you mean, in the past im usally like what ever with the mavs but now the mavs and there fans are getting so annoying and with stackhouse doing what he did i wana punch him my self. spurs show so much class b/c im not sure if i could of just sat there and watched. there fans are even worse.


----------



## TheRoc5

anyone watchn the cav game? its pretty good


----------



## CbobbyB

ESPN is pissin me off...their makin me nervous by showing the Spurs getting ready for the Mavs.


----------



## CbobbyB

its a good thing the Spurs play better on the road


----------



## TheRoc5

dang it, i cant find wich channel is abc, i hate moving and not knowing what channel is what...i miss texas


----------



## TheRoc5

ya wilbon is on the game


----------



## TheRoc5

brent barry to start instead of manu


----------



## TheRoc5

that commericial was disturbing....


----------



## TheRoc5

whats up with giving them the open shots, i think we need our regular starting line up


----------



## CbobbyB

im not even watching the game lol..ill start after halftime.


----------



## TheRoc5

well now this sucks...im not to sure what pop is thinking


----------



## Dragnsmke1

and the thread dies...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

This reminds me of game 5 of the sac series...but switched. Dallas is totally dominating, but the spurs are sitll hanging in there, now only down by 6.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

god i hope the Spurs lose.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

i_like_the_hawks said:


> god i hope the Spurs lose.


Baiting?


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

ezealen said:


> Baiting?


no sir not baiting. i just would like to see david topple goliath.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Lead back to 11 for mavs...spurs need to bring it within 6 by half time.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

i_like_the_hawks said:


> no sir not baiting. i just would like to see david topple goliath.


Yes, sir, that was baiting. If you want to proffess your urge to see the spurs lose, take it to the mavericks' forum.

And I'd hardly call this a David vs. Goliath game. More like David verse his twin bother Stephen.


----------



## CbobbyB

Atlanta Hawks....:rofl:


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

ezealen said:


> Yes, sir, that was baiting. If you want to proffess your urge to see the spurs lose, take it to the mavericks' forum.
> 
> And I'd hardly call this a David vs. Goliath game. More like David verse his twin bother Stephen.


David and Stephen? are you kidding? The lowly Mavs and the "choker" Dirk, against the gods of basketball. It's mad biblical.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs cut the lead to 7!...hard to beleive that less than a minute ago it was 13, almost twice that!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

i_like_the_hawks said:


> David and Stephen? are you kidding? The lowly Mavs and the "choker" Dirk, against the gods of basketball. It's mad biblical.


Lowly mavs? Their unargueably one of the top three teams in the league, and can compete with san antonio and detroit any day. I don't know what Dallas games you're watching...or waht bible you're reading at that...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Parker cuts the lead to 5! Spurs on an 8-0 run!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ginobili draws the offensive foul! It's a totally different spurs team out there these last two minutes!


----------



## CbobbyB

Yay


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

With two minutes left, the spurs were down by 13 point. Now that those two minutes are over, the spurs walk into half time, only down by 5. Amazing!


----------



## TheRoc5

were down by 5 and we sucked so horribly..if we can cut down our mistakes and excute better we have a great chance to win. if not then theres a good chance our season is over


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

i_like_the_hawks said:


> David and Stephen? are you kidding? The lowly Mavs and the "choker" Dirk, against the gods of basketball. It's mad biblical.


Hear about the cavs beating the pistons earlier today? Now that my friend, is a true David vs. Goliath story.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> were down by 5 and we sucked so horribly..if we can cut down our mistakes and excute better we have a great chance to win. if not then theres a good chance our season is over


Tell me about it. We have less than two minues of great D and awesome finishes, and we managed to come back into the game! Just imagine if the spurs play like that for the rest of the game! :biggrin:


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

ezealen said:


> Hear about the cavs beating the pistons earlier today? Now that my friend, is a true David vs. Goliath story.


Yeah that was sweet. Everyone thinks Dirk is a choker though.


----------



## CbobbyB

Devin Harris..damn...Houston could use him


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

i_like_the_hawks said:


> Yeah that was sweet. Everyone thinks Dirk is a choker though.


Who do you mean by everyone? Dirk's definitely no Mr. Clutch, but he's no choker.


----------



## TheRoc5

ok so this is pretty close to the season...we either thrive and show our heart of a champion or we do everything but give away our nba crown
to the second half :cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> to the second half :cheers:


Huh? You plan to intoxicate the second half?


----------



## TheRoc5

does this remind anyone else of the mav series in 03


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Huh? You plan to intoxicate the second half?


yep intoxicated with flavored water :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

bad start so far


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Good timeout by Pop. Gada stop that before Dallas turns it into a run.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

so how many points does Howard have?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

More than two minutes in, spurs finally get their first basket this quarter.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

And just like that the spurs bring the lead back down to 5!...we really should not be this close...I'll take it though!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Horry gets the jump ball. He's been really agressive this quarter.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Dallas leads by 9 again. It's just going back and forth from 5 an 9 now...


----------



## TheRoc5

horry sucks at free throws...whens the last time he shots a 3 and made it?


----------



## TheRoc5

dallas with an 11 pt lead


----------



## hi im new

I just got back from something, how is our defense looking ?


----------



## hi im new

why the hell did finely take that in? it was like 3v1, WTF!


----------



## TheRoc5

i think our season might be over soon


----------



## TheRoc5

parker and manu need to drive more


----------



## hi im new

tim with the nice shot, spurs down by 5 once again


----------



## hi im new

and we let dampier get the easy offensive rebound, timeout avery johnsons team


----------



## TheRoc5

wheres bowens side 3pt shot? heck where are any of our 3pt shots


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Dallas makes a run and puts the spurs down by 11, but the spurs answer and bring it back to five...again. Can we please get it lower than 5?!?!?! :curse:


----------



## hi im new

their guarding the perimeter too good, i havent seen anyone open for a 3 yet =/


----------



## TheRoc5

pop now knows that bowen has to be on dirk...and please pop..know more starting barry in front of manu


----------



## hi im new

have we had the lead in this game yet?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Oberto has been....not useless tonight...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Good call by the reffs. He clearly threw Oberto....too bad he sucks at free throws!!!! :curse:


----------



## hi im new

oberto misses both free throws


----------



## TheRoc5

hi im new said:


> oberto misses both free throws


can we put him on the bench


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

hi im new said:


> oberto misses both free throws


They had absolutely no arc in them at all, and he threw them WAY too hard. It looked like he's never shotten a free throw in his life.


----------



## TheRoc5

our season allmost done


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Parker makes both of his free throws.

Spurs down 6 with 30 seconds left in the 3rd.


----------



## hi im new

i say we should try putting sean marks in for oberto, have him guard dirk, and let bruce bowen do his job on someone else and see how that goes, ty.


----------



## CbobbyB

we still have a chance


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Dirk airballs his shot. Manu gets fouled on his drive. Goes to the line with 4 seocnds left.


----------



## hi im new

lmao at ginobili putting it between armstrongs legs


----------



## hi im new

FOUR POINT GAME BABY! :banana:


----------



## TheRoc5

we finaly get it with in 4


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Yay! Spurs make headway in the third quarter! They've lowered the lead....ONE WHOLE POINT!

lol spurs only down by four going into the fourth. Let's see if they can pull it off!


----------



## hi im new

Ginobili With The And 1!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ginobili! And 1! Spurs within 1!


----------



## hi im new

and we leave jason terry open for the 3


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Dallas makes their first three of the game to put their lead back up to 4, and finley misses hi three on the other end...we had it at one! Come on, guys! Don't blow this!


----------



## TheRoc5

still think our season over


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Dirk misses one of two. Spurs down by 5... :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5

the reffs arent helping much


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wtf did ginobili do??!!? He was just standing there!


----------



## CbobbyB

what the hell is wrong with the Spurs


----------



## hi im new

we were so close


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CbobbyB said:


> what the hell is wrong with the Spurs


What the hell is wrong with the reffs?!?!? Ginobili didn't do anything!


----------



## TheRoc5

we just dont have it tonight...lack of confidence mybe?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ya'll are acting like the game's over. It's still early in the fourth and we're only down by 5!


----------



## hi im new

TheRoc5 said:


> we just dont have it tonight...lack of confidence mybe?


either that or we just cant win a championship in years ending with an even number


----------



## hi im new

the game is over mr ez sir, as you can see, the spurs just cant get over the hump


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Barry gets the steal and Bowen gets the three! Spurs down 2!


----------



## CbobbyB

Devin Harris..
good shot Timmy


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

hi im new said:


> the game is over mr ez sir, as you can see, the spurs just cant get over the hump


You must not have seen that last play, mr. hi sir. You're also a complete idiot if you think this game is over already.

No offense :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

lets just give the ball to duncan the rest of the game ok?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Timmy brings us within one!


----------



## hi im new

timmy makes 1 of 2, down by one once again


----------



## TheRoc5

terry and his off arm jeez...wtf refs dang yall suck


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Bowen!


----------



## TheRoc5

manu needs to be on stackhouse jeez


----------



## CbobbyB

we are playing horrible..but we can win!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Finley! Spurs driving now! Yes!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs lead! Spurs lead!

I think it's pretty safe to say I pwn'd you all! :biggrin:


----------



## hi im new

YES, WE HAVE A 1 POINT LEAD, about time!


----------



## TheRoc5

bull crap..bad call again by the refs


----------



## hi im new

lol we got over the hump!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Finley! Spurs driving now! Yes!


its know where close to being over


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CbobbyB said:


> we are playing horrible..but we can win!!


Earlier? Yes. Now? Hell no! We're playing great! Our D is forcing turnovers and our offense is finally being able to penetrate!

Go Spurs Go!


----------



## TheRoc5

1 more foul and there shooting free throws :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> its know where close to being over


Isn't that what I said...?


----------



## TheRoc5

a stop here is crucial...we need to now milk our lead


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Isn't that what I said...?


i said it before you said it lol owned


----------



## spursgospurs

Now is the time for EVERYONE to step up. Go Spurs!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> a stop here is crucial...we need to now milk our lead


Are we suppose to try to block their free throws?...


----------



## CbobbyB

damn..i sure do not want to be sporting a Mavs avy


----------



## CbobbyB

lol, i thought we had like a minute left..dang.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Bad call! Bad call!


----------



## CbobbyB

bad call


----------



## CbobbyB

little Tony!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Dallas just hasn't been able to answer the spurs' driving recently.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

WTF?! Timmy picks up his 5th on a bs call!


----------



## CbobbyB

oh great, there goes Duncan with another foul...
if he goes out..we are ****ed...like what happened in gm2.

Good Shot by Timmy!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

ezealen said:


> WTF?! Timmy picks up his 5th on a bs call!


Duncan shows that he'll take no bs, and gets the and 1 over a tripple team!


----------



## CbobbyB

damn!!! the Mavs still look like a weak/soft team to me...regardless of the outcome

Duncan is taking over


----------



## TheRoc5

i just am dumbfounded at the way the refs are calling this game


----------



## supermati

Game's so close.!


----------



## hi im new

come on spurs!


----------



## TheRoc5

all we can do is give it to duncan and let him work his magic...its about time some shots start to fall


----------



## TheRoc5

supermati said:


> Game's so close.!


who you going for in this round?


----------



## hi im new

lmao at the gay guy dancing and taking off his shrt on the stairs


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Barry for three! Spurs up 3!


----------



## hi im new

Barry For 3!!!!


----------



## supermati

Barry for 3!!!


----------



## supermati

TheRoc5 said:


> who you going for in this round?


Spurs. :cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Where's the foul!?!?!?


----------



## CbobbyB

where is Big Shot Bob??


----------



## TheRoc5

are you freakin!! !kiding me


----------



## TheRoc5

tied game damit


----------



## hi im new

apparently there is no foul, and its a tie game


----------



## hi im new

bowen loses the ball


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs turn it over...dallas has a chance to take the lead...


----------



## hi im new

THANK GOD, for that airballl


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

ezealen said:


> Spurs turn it over...dallas has a chance to take the lead...


Hariss airballs the three!


----------



## hi im new

ginobili fouled and shooting 2


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ginobili going to the line with 1:25 left.


----------



## supermati

Manu gonna shoot...


----------



## CbobbyB

damn Gino!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ginobili makes 1. Spurs up 1.


----------



## supermati

Oh, he missed his first FT of the night.


----------



## hi im new

tims fouled out


----------



## CbobbyB

well...there goes our season


----------



## supermati

Uh oh, Fouled out TD, and Dirk might be injured...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan fouls out...it was a legit call, but...THAT WAS THE ONLY ONE!

Dirk down. I hope he's ok...just not till after the game!


----------



## TheRoc5

are you joking me? plz tell me that your kidding...crawford>spurs


----------



## CbobbyB

looks like Dirk is messed up...we might still have a chance


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CbobbyB said:


> well...there goes our season


Dirk may be out aswell. And to say "there goes out season" is just stupid.


----------



## hi im new

that should be game right there. i wonder what would happen if we just left timmy out on the floor...


----------



## supermati

Ouch, twisted ankle.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

hi im new said:


> that should be game right there. i wonder what would happen if we just left timmy out on the floor...


Again...DIRK IS DOWN!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Dirk stays in, but probably won't be very active...*clinches fingers*


----------



## hi im new

dirk makes both and we are down by 1


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Manu!


----------



## hi im new

ginobili with the layup, and we are up by 1


----------



## CbobbyB

ezealen said:


> Dirk may be out aswell. *And to say "there goes out season" is just stupid*.


there goes this game.....thats better.


unless Gino can step up.


----------



## supermati

Losing by one with 26 secs...


----------



## TheRoc5

poor clock management...i do believe that was our season


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs down 1 with 26 seconds left and the ball. We CAN NOT go into OT. We have to win it now!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CbobbyB said:


> there goes this game.....thats better.
> 
> 
> unless Gino can step up.


Yes, because if we win the next game we're still in this series. And tonight, win or lose, shows that we can.


----------



## supermati

Who'll try this shot, my guess is Barry.


----------



## TheRoc5

its over ez get over it...i to was once a optimistic spurs fan but i have accepted its over my friend it s over


----------



## TheRoc5

supermati said:


> Who'll try this shot, my guess is Barry.


manu will penitrate mybe get fouled


----------



## hi im new

manu should be taking it, lets just hope he doesnt turn it over


----------



## CbobbyB

Gino!!


----------



## supermati

Yeesss Manu!!


----------



## hi im new

gino!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Gino gives the spurs a 1 point lead. Dallas with the probably the last shot of the game here...


----------



## hi im new

ok, we just need a stop AND a rebound


----------



## TheRoc5

so what do you think they will try to do? no oberto plz. nazr and rasho for the front court


----------



## supermati

And yet another heart beating moment.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacing's on! Hopefully he doesn't jynx us! :curse:


----------



## supermati

Dirk got it.


----------



## hi im new

there gose that rebound i was talking about


----------



## CbobbyB

Damn!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The clock kept going well after the whistle blew! Nooo!


----------



## CbobbyB

cant believe this is happening


----------



## supermati

Tied, Oberto in....


----------



## CbobbyB

no OT! :gopray:


----------



## TheRoc5




----------



## supermati

8 secs to go again losing by 1.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs down 1 with 8 seconds left. Pop puts Oberto in in an effort to get a rebound.


----------



## TheRoc5

good game thread guys


----------



## CbobbyB

last second shot..who will shoot?? we will soon find out..


----------



## hi im new

give me OT instead of a regulation loss anyday, u never know, ginobili might catch on fire


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CbobbyB said:


> last seond shot..who will shoot?? we will soon find out..


Manu or Horry.


----------



## supermati

Nervous people all over it.


----------



## hi im new

more than likely going back to ginobili...he made the last 2, hopefully he wont turn it over....sf.ds.fdsfdfsdfgdfrghdfg


----------



## supermati

Could not inbound, mini time.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs use their last TO...


----------



## CbobbyB

oh great, we lose by 1 freakin point


----------



## supermati

That was a foul DAMN IT!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Manu...


----------



## hi im new

did i call that or what =/


----------



## supermati

2 seconds to inbound, or rebs, and make a shot.


----------



## hi im new

no timeouts


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Violation! Violation!


----------



## hi im new

Stackhouse With A Boneheaded Play Lol


----------



## supermati

Did not touch the RIM!


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

wtf?


----------



## CbobbyB

dumb*** stackhouse did it again


----------



## CbobbyB

and here comes the diehard Maverick fans


----------



## hi im new

and we lose


----------



## supermati

Over.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

Thanks God.


----------



## hi im new

what the **** were they thinking putting that much air under that ball


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Barry!!!!! That was so f'en stupid!!!! Why would he make such a stupid pass!!?!?!?

Manu and Barry ruined it for us in the clutch...


----------



## supermati

I still say that Manu TOed the ball, because Terry made a foul.


----------



## hi im new

looked pretty clean when they showed the replay


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

supermati said:


> I still say that Manu TOed the ball, because Terry made a foul.


I saw no foul.

But the reffs did blow it for us in almost every other way. Duncan's fifth foul anyone?!?!?!


----------



## CbobbyB

gm4 is ours.


----------



## CbobbyB

no way in hell we lose 3 straight


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

hi im new said:


> did i call that or what =/


No...YOU JYNXED IT!


----------



## CbobbyB

Mavs- 39-50 freethrows!!! WTF!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CbobbyB said:


> gm4 is ours.


I agree. Spurs showed that they can go into Dallas, play like total **** for 75% of the game and still only lose because of the reffs by one.


----------



## hi im new

how did timmy pick up his 5th foul?!??!?!! i didnt catch it


----------



## hi im new

oh yeah, and the mavs are now 2-0 against the spurs in the playoffs when they shoot 50+ freethrows


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

hi im new said:


> how did timmy pick up his 5th foul?!??!?!! i didnt catch it


The same way Manu picked up that other bs foul, by standing next to Dirk!


----------



## hi im new

:curse:


----------



## Saint Baller

Good game here I was screaming at the end I yelled when Howard tapped the ball at the end and I screamed NOOOO when Horry shot the ball but luckily he missed!

Good game but I think Dallas takes both the games at home


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Saint Baller said:


> Good game here I was screaming at the end I yelled when Howard tapped the ball at the end and I screamed NOOOO when Horry shot the ball but luckily he missed!
> 
> Good game but I think Dallas takes both the games at home


I want to thank you for not being like most of the other Dallas fans this series. Those bs spewin, blind, fanboys are really starting to get on my nervs. Some of them have been ok though. Thanks for being one of them :cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller

Thanks, Im not cocky

Your not like most spurs fans either

Repped!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Saint Baller said:


> Thanks, Im not cocky
> 
> *Your not like most spurs fans either*
> 
> Repped!


Unless, you're talking about TiMVP2, I have no idea where you're coming from...and even if you are, I wouldnt' call him "most spurs fans".

Not Repped! :clown:


----------



## CbobbyB

lol


----------



## mff4l

ezealen said:


> I want to thank you for not being like most of the other Dallas fans this series. Those bs spewin, blind, fanboys are really starting to get on my nervs. Some of them have been ok though. Thanks for being one of them :cheers:



word. we all know this series is the spurs vs the mavereffs


----------



## CbobbyB

mff4l said:


> word. we all know this series is the spurs vs the mavereffs


alright,,thats a weird comment.. i thought you were a Mavs fan...


----------



## StackAttack

I'm going to agree with what everyone's saying and say Timmy's fifth foul was a bad call, but earlier in the quarter (don't know the exact time, sorry) I did see something I would've called but wasn't, so he fouled out either way. If anything, you guys lucked out, he was in the game longer thanks to the no-call.

Seriously though...Spurs fans, enough with the excuses. I guess a bad call or two could've lost you this one, though I agree with the officiating for the most part. But even after the last game, you complained about the officiating. You don't lose a game by 20 points. And talk about clutch, Dirk with the freaking sprained ankle stepping up and hitting the big shots to put us in front for good...the Mavs played hard, fought hard, and deserved what they got. The Spurs also played hard, fought hard, but in the end also deserved what they got. That's where it ends. We won, you lost, good game, enough with the excuses.


----------



## StackAttack

As far as Game 4 goes, I have very little doubt that the Spurs will take it. Not because the Mavs played poorly or showed signs of letting up, but I just can't imagine Pop losing three straight. I think he likes the lineup he started with today, so he'll have to change some things in the game plan and not the lineup. Good game, the Spurs played hard, I look for them to take the next one. :greatjob:


----------



## hi im new

whos complaining about the calls? we only mentioned it once and it was over with...manus TO and brents 2347273492394239423949237497239492374923472347 sec hangtime pass is what cost us this game.


----------



## Saint Baller

No I'm talking about people in my area no body on this site


----------



## SpursFan16

Reffffs


----------



## mff4l

CbobbyB said:


> alright,,thats a weird comment.. i thought you were a Mavs fan...



sarcasm


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

1337 said:


> I'm going to agree with what everyone's saying and say Timmy's fifth foul was a bad call, but earlier in the quarter (don't know the exact time, sorry) I did see something I would've called but wasn't, so he fouled out either way. If anything, you guys lucked out, he was in the game longer thanks to the no-call.
> 
> Seriously though...Spurs fans, enough with the excuses. I guess a bad call or two could've lost you this one, though I agree with the officiating for the most part. But even after the last game, you complained about the officiating. You don't lose a game by 20 points. And talk about clutch, Dirk with the freaking sprained ankle stepping up and hitting the big shots to put us in front for good...the Mavs played hard, fought hard, and deserved what they got. The Spurs also played hard, fought hard, but in the end also deserved what they got. That's where it ends. We won, you lost, good game, enough with the excuses.


 As I said in the 2006 playoffs forum, the spurs did not deserve to win this game anyways, but that does not excuse the horrible officiating. Outside of Duncan's 5th foul, there was ALOT of other BS calls they made. How about Duncan's 6th foul? Or how about when they caled a foul on Manu for STANDING next to Dirk when he went up for a rebound? what about when they called Barry for tripping Dirk out of bounds, when all Barry did was, again, STAND next to Dirk as he fell. Alot of BS calls, and you can't deny that. Out side of the fourth quarter, the spurs sucked. So I agree that they did not deserve to win the game, but, again, that does not excuse how horrible the officiating has been!



Saint Baller said:


> No I'm talking about people in my area no body on this site


Ah, in that case, 

Repped! :biggrin:


----------



## XxMia_9xX

thank goodness i wasn't able to watch the 4th quarter... gosh i would go crazy if i see the spurs lose like i did game 3 vs. kings...

watching the first 3 quarters and the stat, parker hasn't really been that great. i think he can needs to step it up in order for the spurs to win. duncan has been playing great and either him or manu needs to do more


----------



## CbobbyB

XxMia_9xX said:


> thank goodness i wasn't able to watch the 4th quarter... gosh i would go crazy if i see the spurs lose like i did game 3 vs. kings...
> 
> watching the first 3 quarters and the stat, parker hasn't really been that great. i think he can needs to step it up in order for the spurs to win. duncan has been playing great and either him or manu needs to do more


yep, Devin Harris is getting the best of TP right now..which is pissin me off :curse:


----------



## spursgospurs

I'm not one for complaining but the officiating was TERRIBLE on both sides of the court. From Barry's "tripping" Dirk to Manu being "fouled" by Howard (clean block if I ever saw one). I don't think the game was decided by the officiating but it was just plain embarassing. I do think the Mavs getting 50 free throws was a little ridiculous, however. Anyways, Timmy made me proud and I really hope we come out aggressive tonight. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

It was definitely a one side fourth quarter, spursgospurs, but the reffs have been bad for both sides for the whole series. Something really should be done about this.


----------

